# Hardware without buying CBD - Online shops



## StompieZA (16/7/20)

Hozit guys, 

Please Please tell me which online shops are selling hardware without the need to buy CBD liquid! 

Cause i cant anymore, want something but have to pay an extra R200/R300 just so that i can get what i need or want. 

Thanks in advanced.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/7/20)

Vaperite, Capital Vapes Randburg and (I think) Vapeking.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (16/7/20)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Vaperite, Capital Vapes Randburg and (I think) Vapeking.



Vaperite requires CBD on each order, thats where i been ordering this whole time. 

Will check Capital Vapes and Vapeking quick


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/7/20)

StompieZA said:


> Vaperite requires CBD on each order, thats where i been ordering this whole time.
> 
> Will check Capital Vapes and Vapeking quick



The welcome message on Vaperite's site mentions that you can now order hardware alone. Just check again with them.


----------



## StompieZA (16/7/20)

Okay thanks will check, I phoned Vapeking and they are now selling without having to buy CBD.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## adriaanh (16/7/20)

Sir Vape does now as well and I confirmed with Vaperite as well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (16/7/20)

The Vape Guy @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## KobusMTL (16/7/20)

StompieZA said:


> Okay thanks will check, I phoned Vapeking and they are now selling without having to buy CBD.
> 
> Thanks


I ordered last night at vaperite without adding CBD. 
Also have a tracking number already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Random264 (21/7/20)

adriaanh said:


> Sir Vape does now as well and I confirmed with Vaperite as well


Don't mean to hijack this thread, but are you sure sir vape is shipping without cbd? Want to grab a few items but checking on their website, it still says that cbd is required with all purchases.


----------



## adriaanh (21/7/20)

Got a email today from then saying you can order with or without CBD but no Nictone products

https://gax.soundestlink.com/view/5...73d6f2f68cdd4d17c8c53e7174c1d87bc9e1210714039

Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Random264 (21/7/20)

adriaanh said:


> Got a email today from then saying you can order with or without CBD but no Nictone products
> 
> https://gax.soundestlink.com/view/5...73d6f2f68cdd4d17c8c53e7174c1d87bc9e1210714039
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LA1 using Tapatalk


Awesome man, thanks a million.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

